
C++ implementation of the Jupyter kernel protocol - seletz
https://github.com/QuantStack/xeus
======
carreau
See the post on the Jupyter blog for more context which has a section on xeus
: [https://blog.jupyter.org/interactive-workflows-for-c-with-
ju...](https://blog.jupyter.org/interactive-workflows-for-c-with-jupyter-
fe9b54227d92)

~~~
eesmith
I had heard of interactive C++ before, but to see it, and see it in a Jupyter
notebook, was eye-opening.

~~~
pjmlp
Maybe you also would like to see the Energize C++ environment created by
Lucid, after they pivoted away from Lisp Machines.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQQTScuApWk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQQTScuApWk)

[http://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/Energize.pdf](http://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/Energize.pdf)

~~~
eesmith
I did, but while it looked like a nice IDE (as an aside, I was a Lucid Emacs
user), what amazed me about the Jupyter example was the interactive C++
interface with GUI display of objects.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, that is pretty neat.

------
d33
Interesting. Are there any examples of this library being used so far? Can
anybody familiar with the topic elaborate on how much can it actually simplify
things and what's left to figure out?

~~~
bfelds
This is an initiative backed by Bloomberg. It was pretty trivial to make a C++
([https://github.com/QuantStack/xeus-
cling](https://github.com/QuantStack/xeus-cling)) and R
([https://github.com/JuniperKernel/JuniperKernel](https://github.com/JuniperKernel/JuniperKernel))
kernel around it.

It's pretty easy to use, the biggest work pending is in the widgets system for
charting.

~~~
jmabille
We're working on it: widgets
([https://github.com/QuantStack/xwidgets](https://github.com/QuantStack/xwidgets))
and bqplot
([https://github.com/QuantStack/xplot](https://github.com/QuantStack/xplot))

Also in the roadmap, a C+ backend for threejs and ipyvolume.

------
alphaIuGN59
I wonder what was the reason this was written in C++, not in Python or other
interpreted languages? Is speed a concern here?

~~~
tavert
Embed-ability, distribution. Using Jupyter from R, Julia, etc generally has an
awkward dependency on python for the notebook server.

~~~
alphaIuGN59
thanks

